
Mars: AI powered personalised discounts for e-commerce conversions - neenapic
https://producthunt.com/posts/mars-5
======
neenapic
Hey guys, I posted here a couple days earlier asking for feedback for our beta
product MARS. It's an AI powered marketing tool that sends out custom
discounts for maximum conversions within an allocated budget. We just went
live on Product Hunt and we'd love if you guys could try it out and let us
know what you think about it :slightly_smiling_face: We also have a special
launch day offer today. Cheers!

